

Ask HN: How do you backup your systems? - someguy1233


======
caw
Mostly using the application-specific backup tool (pgdump, mongodump, etc) to
S3. For system configuration it's all in Chef, so I backup chef.

For a few flat file tools I just tar up the directory and upload that.

Sometimes, I just take AWS volume snapshots. That'll get the whole data or /
partition, which also lets me instant restore the machine, or attach the data
partition to a newly built machine.

------
kephra
I boot into backup cycle:

I have a host running DHCP, TFTP, NFS and Linux containers. Every system I
install in my intranet is first created on this host. Its then booted over
PXE, to sync itself to disc. The crontab contains a sync back to the NFS
server every night. And the server is doing incremental backup of them all
using cpio to USB discs.

I have 3 packs backup discs. One where the active is attached, one in the
shelf, and one at a neighbor. Those 3 packs rotate every week. I handle backup
in my company the same, beside that 2nd storage is carried home by the boss,
and 3rd storage is a bank locker.

------
paulmatthijs
We use a Synology running their proprietary RAID thing, with a hot spare. It's
connected to fiber as central backup hub for all machines through read-only
BitTorrent Sync. It's also functions as our Git Server. Next to that we have
two remote backup sites for the most recent terabytes, and all Mac's have Time
Machines running at home...

And of course everyone has a Time Machine as a fallback at home for their
production machines.

------
pwg
rsnapshot ([http://www.rsnapshot.org/](http://www.rsnapshot.org/)) running on
a Linux machine with three 2T WD red's in RAID5 config using md. LVM sitting
on top of the RAID5 to allow parceling out space as needed. One of the LVM
partitions is the rsnapshot backup tree.

Cron setup on the backup server to take nightly rsnapshots of the machines
that get backed up. The only machine that does not get nightly's is my laptop,
as it is often hibernating overnight, so it gets periodic pushes when it is
not hibernating.

Occasional rsync of the rsnapshot tree to an offsite location.

Of course it helps that I have zero mswin machines.

